# Ampsss?!



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Ya Hi, I want an amp that will give me power and that I can play at small gigs. My price range is from $0-around $700. It doesnt matter what style of music I play I will go test them out myself and see how they sound. Just give me a list of good solid or tube amps from that price range. Thank You!:smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Polofiesta said:


> Ya Hi, I want an amp that will give me power and that I can play at small gigs. My price range is *from $0*-around $700.


You might want to adjust the lower part of your price range...unless you are a lot more lucky than I could ever imagine.

How much power are you thinking of ? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I guess something in the price range nothing over $800 I guess. And I am looking for an amp that can have a great clean tone and sound but can power those solos with overdrive. Nothing huge but nothing small. Something thats good for in ur room and small gigs. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the Vox AC15 is a great amp in that price range. Traynor's got some great stuff as well, and there are a ridiculious number of others I'm sure.

Are you thinking a single or two channel amp? Do you need built in effects? Effects loop? 1x12, 2x12, 2x10? All things to consider.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

A Peavey Classic 30 or Classic 50 would be a good choice. Very versatile and not very pricey at all. You get a lot for your money with those amps.


----------



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

sivs said:


> I think the Vox AC15 is a great amp in that price range. Traynor's got some great stuff as well, and there are a ridiculious number of others I'm sure.
> 
> Are you thinking a single or two channel amp? Do you need built in effects? Effects loop? 1x12, 2x12, 2x10? All things to consider.


I am looking for a two channel amp abd yes built in effects like reverb delay etc. And something bigger like 2x10 or 4x12 or whatever.Thanks


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Roland Cube 60 might be a good choice.

2 channel, built in effects. Powerful enough for smal gigs, 1x12".


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been fairly impressed with the vox solid state stuff if you're looking for something with built in effects. I think it used to be the AD series and is now under VT. AD120 or VT100.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

$800 can get you something decent.

The Traynor YCV40 or 50, the Peavey Classic 30 or 50, Peavey Delta Blues and Fender Blues Deluxe are all really solid and good sounding amps, especially the Traynors. The Peaveys are a little hard to service, there's a clusterfrigg of PCBs that all need to be taken out to replace components, not sure about the Fender. Traynor stuff is pretty simple internally.

Stay away from:

Digital (unless you're going to spring for an Axe-FX, it's generally mediocre sounding and doesn't hold value)
Bugera (made by Behringer, absolute garbage)
Tons of FX and channels. At this price range, you're getting some decent stuff in simple 1 or 2 channel rigs. Something with 4 channels and built in FX will sacrifice build quality and overall tone to give you the bells and buzzers you'll never use anyway (take it from me, I've wasted money on this stuff, and many people have wasted 10X as much as I have).


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I would say look around for a used Fender Twin, they have enough power and headroom and are very good with pedals. All around a fantastic amp


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think it does matter what type of music you want to play. For me a Fender amp would not work. For a blues a 5150 combo is no good.

What type of music do you play and how big of a venue is it, are you mic'd or playing your amp flat out.
What kind of guitars are you using.

If you want the amp you need to provide the details. Kinda like going to the car dealer and asking for a car. If he gives you a Echo you may hate it cause your thinking Mustang...

What have you tried that you love/hate?


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

Carvin X100B or Legacy used, used Laney GH50L, used Peavey Rockmaster/Classic 30, a Laney AOR... maybe a Red Bear or Sovtek Mig 50/60/100... 

With a decent 212, you're in a good place to really bring the killer cleans and rockin tones. 

-Curtis


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mesa DC-5, DC-10, studio calibre 22, marshall JCM900 combo, mesa F series (30, 50, 100), mesa Nomad, traynor YCV50Blue..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mostly agree with the others here, but I find Traynors great bang for the buck, and they suit me great.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd go Fender Deluxe/DeVille. You can probably get one used for $500-$700. It doesn't have digital effects, but it does have a big, ballsy 6L6GC clean channel that you can build your sound on. It also has spring reverb and a foot switchable drive channel. I think the Peavey Classic series is pretty similar to these, except I prefer an amp running 6L6 (fender) over EL84 (peavey) with this type of amp. These are real workhorse amps!


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

I own both the fender deluxe and the peavey classic right now and they are BOTH great amps for blues as greenbacker said! The fender 6L6 seems to be a bit "ballsier" however, the peavey especially with a transparent overdrive or something more than works! 

Here is a deluxe:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ube-pedal-Guitar-Amplifier-W0QQAdIdZ148444890


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*A couple of tips...*

1.) Stick with Fender if you can. That way, if you decide you want something else sometime down the road, you can easily sell it. If Fender doesn't give you enough gain, you can always add a decent pedal up front. I used to put an Ibanez TS9 in front of my Hot Rod Deville, and it sounded pretty darn good!

2.) Try to get something that is all-tube - solid state amps sound very sterile.

3.) Try to buy something used - that way, someone else took the depreciation hit for you. You'll get more amp for the $$.

4.) When you go to try it out, bring your own guitar. I've had amps in the past that sounded great with one guitar and horrid with a different guitar.

5.) Seriously look around for at least a few weeks before committing to buy - so you can get a decent understanding of what amps are worth. For instance, I've seen Fender DRRI's ranging from $650-1100 - all the exact same amp.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I was very happy with my *fender super-sonic amp*. 60watts, effects loop with separate send and return levels. Burn channel is awesome, clean channel has two voicings. Great amp, love it. I sold it for $800, though. probably gonna buy one again in the future.


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Second hand Fender, it takes pedals great !!! please use tubes ...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I love my Peavey Classic 30.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...no one beats traynor for value.

-dh


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

I was initially looking for a two channel amp as well, but fell in love with the Vox AC15cc1, so I compromised by front-ending an OCD, which is very warm and amp like in it's breakup. Given your price range, this is good value for the money.



sproul07 said:


> I would say look around for a used Fender Twin, they have enough power and headroom and are very good with pedals. All around a fantastic amp


I've seen used Twins in great shape for under $800 on Craig's List. Remember though that they are 100 watts, and Fenders are damn loud to begin with. Even at clubs, 100 watts will take some tweaking to get to a bearable volume.

You could come down to a 40 watt Hot Rod Deluxe, Blues Reissue or Deville (60 watts). 40 watts in a Fender is still more power than you will likely need. These all go new for less that $700-800, I imagine used would be much less.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Are you strong? Is your back OK?.....*

How much *weight *do you want to lug around? Most combos that fit the description are NOT easy to carry without injuring yourself over time.

There are MANY (hundreds?) of options in this price range, but you seriously have to ask yourself: do I want back injuries/issues from carting 70-90 lbs to and fro every gig?

For me, I like having the head and cab separate for JUST THAT REASON.

Unless you have roadies....then go for the heaviest bad-a$$ amp that you can buy.

Have fun.....peace.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i've definitely heard good sounds out of digital setups, so someone's toking something....

you CAN get good sounds out of the latest technology!


----------

